# Does PCD come out of dealer allocation?



## mtahir (Oct 24, 2015)

Was wondering if a PCD comes out of dealer allocation (4 series). My CA told me that the 4 series ED does not....essentially giving me more negotiating leverage. Was wondering if the same holds true for PCD. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

All cars delivered here in the US come out of the dealer's allocation but that's not a problem at all because the dealer gets the "bonus money" from the factory on all of them. The dealers get none of that backend "bonus money" on any ED cars. Therefore, if the ED car does not come out of his allocation, it's sort of an extra car. He doesn't care about not having the backend "bonus money." He' not giving up a slot for it.

If it's an M car or a brand new generation car (like when the 4-series first came out), it comes out of his allocation even if it's a European Delivery. So he's giving away a slot that he might have been able to use for a regular at home sale and made more money on in total.

Your negotiating leverage on any 4-series car is exactly the same between PCD and regular delivery at the dealer.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

You want to know something? Your client advisor doesn't know what he's talking about. Period.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

One more point I guess I have to add just in case someone gets confused. If you take European Delivery and then take redelivery at the Performance Center, that's counted as a European Delivery.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

mtahir said:


> Was wondering if a PCD comes out of dealer allocation (4 series). My CA told me that the 4 series ED does not....essentially giving me more negotiating leverage. *Was wondering if the same holds true for PCD.*
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


No. PCD (if no ED first) comes out of the dealer allocation. N4S


----------



## kkratochvil (Dec 10, 2011)

Ninong said:


> All cars delivered here in the US come out of the dealer's allocation but that's not a problem at all because the dealer gets the "bonus money" from the factory on all of them. The dealers get none of that backend "bonus money" on any ED cars. Therefore, if the ED car does not come out of his allocation, it's sort of an extra car. He doesn't care about not having the backend "bonus money." He' not giving up a slot for it.
> 
> If it's an M car or a brand new generation car (like when the 4-series first came out), it comes out of his allocation even if it's a European Delivery. So he's giving away a slot that he might have been able to use for a regular at home sale and made more money on in total.
> 
> Your negotiating leverage on any 4-series car is exactly the same between PCD and regular delivery at the dealer.


I'd add a couple of thoughts:
- If you're ordering your BMW, then it's pretty insignificant to the dealer. It takes a slot and you're negotiating a price for that order slot, regardless of where you pick it up. (Different story if the dealer can sell you something in his allocation on-site.)
- Depending on how busy your dealer is or whether they put a value on their cost for vehicle prep for delivery, they save a few bucks there, as PCD does the vehicle prep and the dealer doesn't have to do it or fund it.


----------

